# garmin GPS 60 Bedienungsanleitung (deutsch)



## pohlk (12. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Garmin GPS 60 gekauft und leider gibt es nur eine Bedienungsanleitung auf englisch.

Deshalb meine Frage. 

Hat jemand von Euch evtl eine Bedienungsanleitung auf deutsch für dieses GPS?


----------



## ollidi (12. März 2008)

*AW: garmin GPS 60 Bedienungsanleitung (deutsch)*

Lies mal bitte hier.

Da hast Du wohl leider eines erwischt, welches importiert wurde. :g
Um es mal kurz zu fassen, ist das kopieren, einscannen u.s.w., von deutschen Garmin Handbüchern, zum Zweck diese weiterzugeben, ein Lizenzvergehen und somit verboten.


----------



## pohlk (12. März 2008)

*AW: garmin GPS 60 Bedienungsanleitung (deutsch)*

Danke Ollidi.

Ich bin mit Deiner Antwort ehrlich gesagt aber ein bisschen überfordert.

Wolltest Du mir jetzt sagen, dass ich mir eine deutsche Anleitung kaufen muss oder war da noch ein anderer Tipp drin versteckt?


----------



## ollidi (12. März 2008)

*AW: garmin GPS 60 Bedienungsanleitung (deutsch)*

Wenn Du den korrekten Weg gehen willst, musst Du das schon kaufen.
Einen anderen Tip kann ich Dir wirklich leider nicht geben.


----------



## rauber83 (22. März 2008)

*AW: garmin GPS 60 Bedienungsanleitung (deutsch)*

ruf einfach bei garmin deutschland an. die schicken dir eins für 23 euro zu.


----------

